# Eingabefeld für Jahr, Monat/Jahr, Tag/Monat/Jahr



## acky (24. Juli 2005)

hi,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit, ein *Textfeld zur Eingabe eines Datums* zu erstellen, wobei
tag,monat.jahr durch (nach Möglickeit feststehende) Punkte getrennt sein sollen - ähnlich den Eingabefeldern der IPAdresse/Subnet-Maske unter Windows bei den Netzwerkverbindungen.
Wichtig ist halt, dass ich *entweder das gesamte Datum (auch einziffrige Tage/Monate), nur den Monat und das Jahr oder auch nur das Jahr* eingeben konnen möchte.
(Diese soll ich dann im Folgenden auch verifizieren ...)
*Mit JFormattedTextField habe ich dieses nicht geschafft - s. Code - da ich dann nur das gesamte Datum eingeben konnte.*

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen - oder sagen, was ich wie in meinem Code abändern muss - gern aber auch einen ganz andere Option.
(Mir fällt sonst nur noch ein, 3 Felder zur Eingabe eines Datum zu erstellen - fände ich aber auch keine befriedigende Lösung!)

thx,
acky


```
MaskFormatter maskFormatter = null;
        try {
            maskFormatter = new MaskFormatter(" ##.##.#### ");
        } catch(ParseException e) {}
        maskFormatter.setPlaceholderCharacter('_');
        DefaultFormatterFactory defaultFactory = 
                     new DefaultFormatterFactory(maskFormatter);
        jFormattedTextField1 = new javax.swing.JFormattedTextField();
jFormattedTextField1.setFormatterFactory(defaultFactory);
```


----------

